# Corn Snake Bedding



## Raj89 (Oct 19, 2010)

I've had my corn snake for over two years now and I've always used aspen bedding and beechwood chippings but I've realised a lot of dust gets thrown up from the aspen, is that safe for the snake? Can it cause any kind of respiratory problems?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I think your corn will be ok Raj. An alternative could be corn chips? Highly absorbent and do not really fuster. Corns love to hide in the stuff so maybe that could work for you?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Raj89 said:


> I've had my corn snake for over two years now and I've always used aspen bedding and beechwood chippings but I've realised a lot of dust gets thrown up from the aspen, is that safe for the snake? Can it cause any kind of respiratory problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 not a big fan of the aspen bedding i just use the beechwood chippings


----------

